# Baghdad Metro



## WhoozOn1st (Nov 21, 2008)

"The trip is slow and a bit dicey at crossings, but riders can avoid the chaotic streets."

All aboard the Baghdad Metro! Plenty of seats...

With map and photo gallery.


----------



## zoltan (Nov 22, 2008)

If the rebuilding of Iraq can, unlike the development of nearly the entire middle east, be at least partly transit-orientated, it would be an amazing thing.

I'm always amazed at the newly emerging economies building around the car, despite the fact we all now know it's unsustainable in terms of fuel resources and the environment, and it will always inevitably end up in congestion that no matter what you do, you can never quite solve. To have an economy built entirely on sustainable transport with no thought given to the automobile would be an amazing thing, and also something entirely achievable as countries presently lacking much of a serious road infrastructure and having very little car ownership develop.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Nov 23, 2008)

Zoltan, your overall perspective is likely shared by quite a few others in these forums. Thanks for sharing, and keep posting!


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Nov 23, 2008)

Very interesting article. It's acually good 2 see that someone is giving mass transit a shot even though it isn't catching on as fast as they may like.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Nov 23, 2008)

Long Train Runnin said:


> Very interesting article. It's acually good 2 see that someone is giving mass transit a shot even though it isn't catching on as fast as they may like.


Dude, the thing's only been running for, like, a month. Once they finally run over that barking dog it should be clear sailing.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Nov 24, 2008)

WhoozOn1st said:


> Long Train Runnin said:
> 
> 
> > Very interesting article. It's acually good 2 see that someone is giving mass transit a shot even though it isn't catching on as fast as they may like.
> ...


Thats true I guess if I were the transit Authority I would put up a few ads by the taxi stand to try and stirr up a few more paxs.


----------

